# early racing attire



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

I would like to see any photos or adverts of clothing worn by early racing cyclists, from the earliest era up to about 1930.
Here are a few to get things started,
thanks to @filmonger for some inspirational advice.


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

And a few more.....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

......


----------



## kccomet (Nov 12, 2016)

prob a little later than 1930 but not by much, cool old wool jersey


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

kccomet said:


> prob a little later than 1930 but not by much, cool old wool jersey
> 
> View attachment 382495



Nice jersey, were Sokolski a manufacturer or sponsor etc, would love to know more?


----------



## kccomet (Nov 12, 2016)

famous jimmy michael, prob riding for or having something to do with the simpson chain. notice the pattern on his uniform, and the wild simpson chain on the bike. sokolski was a racer, the guys name, in chicago


----------



## kccomet (Nov 12, 2016)

not to take over your thread, but heres a better shot of the jersey and the riders name on the bike, gossens was the bike builder, pretty cool tie in


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 12, 2016)

kccomet said:


> not to take over your thread, but heres a better shot of the jersey and the riders name on the bike, gossens was the bike builder, pretty cool tie in
> 
> View attachment 382511
> 
> View attachment 382517



Don't worry about taking over, I'm happy to let this thread wander hither and thither, just interested in what racers would wear back in the day. Any contributions much appreciated @kccomet


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2016)

A few more.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 13, 2016)

Thank you for posting these.  I wish I had some images to add!


----------



## gtflyte (Nov 13, 2016)

Here is a reprint poster I aquired back in the summer



 
Thanks Greg


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2016)

You're we







New Mexico Brant said:


> Thank you for posting these.  I wish I had some images to add!



You're welcome @NewMexicoBrant


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 13, 2016)

gtflyte said:


> Here is a reprint poster I aquired back in the summer
> View attachment 382797
> Thanks Greg



Thanks Greg, just the kind of thing I'm looking for, especially in colour!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)

Hudson 1906


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)

1906


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)

1906


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2016)

1906


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 16, 2016)

View attachment 384159


----------



## filmonger (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brilliant stuff @filmonger much appreciated, especially the shoes!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2016)

Le Tour and more.....


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2016)

......


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 16, 2016)

A few more......


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2016)

all from 1909


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2016)

More from 1909


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 17, 2016)

Cool thread, cool threads.
I wish I had some of these outfits to display, but either I'm looking in the wrong place or they are long gone.
Chris


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2016)

filmonger said:


> More from 1909
> 
> View attachment 384634 View attachment 384635 View attachment 384636 View attachment 384637 View attachment 384638 View attachment 384639 View attachment 384640 View attachment 384641 View attachment 384642 View attachment 384644 View attachment 384645



Nice photos, I particularly like 'Elmer J's' natty stripes!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 17, 2016)

scrubbinrims said:


> Cool thread, cool threads.
> I wish I had some of these outfits to display, but either I'm looking in the wrong place or they are long gone.
> Chris



Thanks Chris, I'm looking for a suit or jersey to actually wear next Summer. I'm guessing I'll have to get a replica made and that's why I've started this thread really. I'm looking forward to seeing a wide range of amazing stuff before I take the plunge though.
And the pics that are coming through are pretty cool.


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 18, 2016)

This just sold on eBay: 

anyone here get this?


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 18, 2016)

*At start of New York to San Francisco bicycle race.*
*May 3, 1913.*


----------



## barracuda (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 20, 2016)

corbettclassics said:


> View attachment 385505



That is a fantastic poster!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 21, 2016)

A few more......


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)

1898


----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Some more.....


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)

View attachment 387612


----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Wcben (Nov 25, 2016)

And although it's not racing, I gotta show this one too, I'd love to find a seastress who could reproduce this baseball shirt for me!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Some more.....


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 28, 2016)

Someone may want to photoshop this one...


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 29, 2016)

This shot shows Floyd's material really well.  Walthour basically wore the same jersey as well with Columbia 1902 era


----------



## filmonger (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## 2jakes (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## sam (Dec 8, 2016)

Not for sure how best to show this, but it is the oldest contumely made bicycle garment in America first made in 1895. made for bicycle riders
https://www.jockstraps.com/Brand/Bike-Jockstraps/26/?SRC=BINGBIKE


----------



## filmonger (Dec 9, 2016)

I assume you mean this one - Major Taylor


----------



## filmonger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 10, 2016)

A few more, all French.


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 17, 2016)

And some more, mostly French.....


----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## dnc1 (Dec 18, 2016)

......


----------



## filmonger (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 20, 2016)

1890 Ormonde


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Some more, also French.....


----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)

1896


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2017)

Some Italian examples .....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 22, 2017)

More, also Italian, early giro d'italia combatants


----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## TR6SC (Feb 26, 2017)

WONDERFUL!!! Likes to all the contributors.


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> WONDERFUL!!! Likes to all the contributors.



Many thanks @TR6SC


----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Mar 15, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 435488 View attachment 435488 View attachment 435489



Really nice photos @filmonger.
Any idea of the locations/occasions?


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 17, 2017)

Clément & Cie


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Some ladies.....


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Arthur Linton


----------



## filmonger (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Henri van Leberghe, 1919.


 
Monsieur Faber, 1913.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Octave Lapize


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 5, 2017)

1896


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 5, 2017)

Balloontyre said:


> 1896
> View attachment 446608




I have had this photo in my archives for some time now and always felt ( and pretty sure ) that this old Donaldson poster was
based of this actual photo.  The artist had to tweak the drawing a little ( bunch them up ) but it's a dead match for me!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2017)

Quite like this one.....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> I have had this photo in my archives for some time now and always felt ( and pretty sure ) that this old Donaldson poster was
> based of this actual photo.  The artist had to tweak the drawing a little ( bunch them up ) but it's a dead match for me!
> 
> View attachment 446810 View attachment 446811



Their stances are certainly very similar, nice!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

filmonger said:


> Quite like this one.....
> 
> View attachment 447667



Great picture @filmonger.
Really cool, but looks a little warm for racing!!!!!
Any idea what era, or who it is a photo of?


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Francis Pelissier

 
Henri et Charles Pelissier, paris-roubaix 1921 (the 2017 edition of this classic over the pavé runs tomorrow).....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Francis PelissierView attachment 448292
> Henri et Charles Pelissier, paris-roubaix 1921 (the 2017 edition of this classic over the pavé runs tomorrow).....View attachment 448293



Henri et Francis, doh!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

1900


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Robert "Toto" Grassin


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2017)

Robert Toussaint


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)

That last one of Robert is very cool - the detail is interesting.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2017)

More, also from France.....


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 10, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 449234



Really nice shots, Jemimas adventure looks interesting too!


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## barracuda (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 17, 2017)

barracuda said:


> View attachment 453070
> 
> View attachment 453064




G.M. Wells is on a Comet.  I have that photo too and it's one of my favorites..!!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

barracuda said:


> View attachment 453070
> 
> View attachment 453064



Love the racing suit advert.
What a great shot of G.M. Wells!
Love those bars.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2017)

barracuda said:


> View attachment 453070
> 
> View attachment 453064




what's his ride???


----------



## barracuda (Apr 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> what's his ride???




corbettclassics identifies the bike as a Comet, a very old Toronto manufacturer dating back to the late 1880s. The image in question is from 1892.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2017)

barracuda said:


> corbettclassics identifies the bike as a Comet, a very old Toronto manufacturer dating back to the late 1880s. The image in question is from 1892.




Awesome, thank you for the info! 'cept for bars, it looks somewhat like mine. DSC02339.JPG
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/whats-your-favorite-bike-of-all-time.106597/#post-697479


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Some early ladies......


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Some early ladies......
> 
> View attachment 453857
> 
> ...



How "aero" is that outfit! 
Middle photo, right.


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## filmonger (May 12, 2017)

1892


----------



## dnc1 (May 12, 2017)

filmonger said:


> 1892
> 
> View attachment 465774 View attachment 465775



As someone born and bred in Oxford I would so love to find a pair of those shoes.


----------



## corbettclassics (May 12, 2017)

If you were a racer then you would most likely have these: ( I've looked for decades!! )


----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 18, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 13, 2017)

May 30, 1892:


----------



## bricycle (Dec 13, 2017)

2jakes said:


> View attachment 717159




and that's how two fella's lost their hearing


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Blue Streak said:


> May 30, 1892:
> 
> View attachment 723947



Great photo, any idea of the date / occasion?


----------



## Blue Streak (Dec 13, 2017)

The Post #122 race photo above has the date of _May 30, 1892_ written on the back with a name that I cannot read. It was with two other photos (I posted these on Thread of Original Photos Only - Post #692) that look to be same 1892 period and have a stamp on their back that says _Chas. H. Lejeal Erie PA_. I am going to research the Erie newspaper from around that date and see if there is record of a race happen then.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 15, 2017)

1896/1897 The Wheel.....


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2017)

filmonger said:


> 1896/1897 The Wheel.....
> 
> View attachment 724773
> 
> ...



Is the motif on "Michael's" outfit in your first photo an indication or advertisement of the fact he may have raced with a Simpson chain do you think?
Great photos!


----------



## filmonger (Dec 16, 2017)

Good question....


----------



## corbettclassics (Dec 16, 2017)

Jimmy Michael did race with a Simpson chain on his Gladiator bicycle when he was being trained by Choppy Warburton - 1895 ‘96.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 24, 2018)

I've just come across these two......


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 24, 2018)

Great pics guys!! 
If we could only turn back the clock.........
A "tough" bunch of riders there.....


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 24, 2018)

filmonger said:


> 1906
> 
> View attachment 383464 View attachment 383465




Is that George Pierce?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 24, 2018)

filmonger said:


> 1906
> 
> View attachment 383464 View attachment 383465



1903 Pierce


----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## corbettclassics (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Mystery "British" track team, found on a Latvian website, many thanks to @shoe3 for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 1, 2018)

1894



 



 
1889


----------



## filmonger (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 3, 2018)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 748071
> 
> View attachment 748073
> 
> View attachment 748072



Superb photos, love the detail of that first one.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

1893.. from Bearings

John S Johnson


----------



## filmonger (Feb 8, 2018)

1894....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hartford Wheel Club members 1890's.....


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 10, 2018)

1896, "The Wheel".....


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1897.... Cleveland Racing Team


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1896


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1896..


----------



## filmonger (Feb 12, 2018)

1896..


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 21, 2018)

Conn Baker - Orient (September 1, 1896


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 22, 2018)

Same photo as above but with some photo editing to get more contrast:


----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## dnc1 (Feb 24, 2018)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 759520




Great photo @filmonger, where's it from/of?
Love the third guy in from the left (front row)'s racing suit!


----------



## filmonger (Feb 27, 2018)

I think 1898..


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 27, 2018)

filmonger said:


> I think 1898..
> 
> View attachment 761113



Fabulous photo, if only we could see it in colour.
Where did Eldredge Bicycle hail from?
Manufacturers, or cycling club?


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 27, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> Fabulous photo, if only we could see it in colour.
> Where did Eldredge Bicycle hail from?
> Manufacturers, or cycling club?




I’ve had that pic in my archives for a very long time and thought of showing it several times. It’s a great photo of the team.

Lithographs are the best way to see these kind of things in color. I have an amazing lithograph of the Columbia racing team in 1895. Probably the only picture showing the true blue colors of that team.


----------



## filmonger (May 3, 2018)

1896


----------



## filmonger (May 3, 2018)

corbettclassics said:


> I’ve had that pic in my archives for a very long time and thought of showing it several times. It’s a great photo of the team.
> 
> Lithographs are the best way to see these kind of things in color. I have an amazing lithograph of the Columbia racing team in 1895. Probably the only picture showing the true blue colors of that team.




2jakes might colourize it......


----------



## bikecrazy (May 3, 2018)

Has anyone on this site ridden a bike with the Simpson lever chain?


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2019)

Thought I'd bump this back up with a great photo posted in another thread by @Brian R. 
Showing the Canadian racer Doc. Morten.....




Any more anyone?


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2019)

Never knew this was a thread...very interesting how the racers now look like "Power Rangers"



Miss Reillo 1896


----------



## Sven (May 10, 2019)

I don't recall if these have already been posted. My apologies if so.


----------



## dnc1 (May 10, 2019)

Sven said:


> View attachment 995011View attachment 995012
> 
> I don't recall if these have already been posted. My apologies if so.



I think they have @Sven, but no matter.
Nice to see someone else interested, so thanks for bumping it back up.
I’m always keen to see what early racers wore on the track or road.
I also love the modern "power rangers" too, love all those aero bikes and equipment.
Interesting to hear that the UCI have recently outlawed the Scottish company  "Endura"s skinsuit for allowing riders to go a little faster than they would like.
I wonder how tweed wearing racers of the early 1890's reacted when some young upstart turned up wearing a woolen one-piece 'skinsuit'?
Outrageous!


----------



## Sven (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Sven (May 13, 2019)




----------



## bikiba (May 13, 2019)

this is a great thread


----------



## Phattiremike (May 14, 2019)

Some great early photos and literature, I enjoyed this thread.  I have a trick riders costume, just don't know haw to display it, the coolest part of this costume is how worn it is from the seat.


----------



## dnc1 (May 14, 2019)

Sounds cool @Phattiremike . 
Maybe you could think about a pose able shop mannequin if you have a trick riders bicycle too. With some sort of adjustable stand as well you could even alter the display from time to time.
I think you should start a trick riding thread on here, possibly on the "pre-33" page.
There must be a wealth of material on that subject from Cabe members to see.
I'd like to see it!
There was a television series on over here (on BBC4) recently concerning the history of one house in Newcastle upon Tyne over a 300 year period. Interestingly, it was a theatrical guest house/B&B at some time in the 1890's/1900's. Regular guests at the time was a famous trick cycling team. Some great images were featured, I'll try and find a link.


----------



## Sven (May 21, 2019)




----------



## dnc1 (Apr 1, 2020)

I found this advert in the 1899 edition of the Spalding bicycle book.....




..... anyone for the top right example in "pink with white trimmings"?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## IngoMike (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## comet (Jan 10, 2021)

I was lucky enough to get this 1939 Paramount and this jersey and a photo album. New Century Wheelmen San Francisco chapter and the man's name was Frank Polli. I posted the whole photo album in the old photo thread if you want to see around one hundred pictures. Enjoy.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Fantastic,  thankyou.


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 24, 2021)

The great "Barney Oldfield" ( Tribune )


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 29, 2021)

Me wearing replica stuff.....




...but the shoes are genuine!


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 29, 2021)

.......... Arthur Linton .......... Choppy Warburton .......... Jimmy Michael .......... Tom Linton ..........


----------



## Sven (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## dnc1 (Oct 24, 2022)

Thought I might bump this thread back up with this natty number that I keep seeing on Instagram this week.....




...an apparently unknown rider from Queensland, Australia,  circa 1905.
Pointy hats are where it's at!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 24, 2022)

My pal Ted Ernst all bandaged up .. but ready for another whirl around the saucer!


----------



## alexander55 (Oct 24, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> My pal Ted Ernst all bandaged up .. but ready for another whirl around the saucer!
> 
> View attachment 1719154



That’s awesome! Thanks for sharing this photo. Do you also know who is holding Ted?


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 25, 2022)

alexander55 said:


> That’s awesome! Thanks for sharing this photo. Do you also know who is holding Ted?



Ron - no I actually do not. But if it's important then I can always send Ted an email and ask for you if he remembers his name.


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## alexander55 (Oct 25, 2022)

corbettclassics said:


> Ron - no I actually do not. But if it's important then I can always send Ted an email and ask for you if he remembers his name.



No worries. I was just curious. Thanks!


----------

